

Collections (YC S12) syncs Facebook photos, Instagram and Google Docs - jordanlee
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/08/17/y-combinator-backed-collections-me-syncs-facebook-photos-instagram-google-docs-one-mac-app/

======
bherms
I enjoy Collections as an idea, but despite the pretty interface, everything
they've done so far has been buggy or half-assed. First beta launch and not
only could no one connect, but they exposed information that would allow
anyone to access anyone else's docs. Last launch they add instagram, but no
ability to remove accounts, in addition to being very buggy. Now this launch
and still buggy (I can't even use our google spreadsheet we use for a test
matrix). In addition the beautiful new site broke (for whatever reason) and
all the text smashed into on lump of overlapping mess.

You guys have something that is incredibly close to being awesome, but sloppy
execution will put a sour taste in everyones mouth and scare them off from
each successive release. Spend a little extra time and make sure you're
releasing stuff that is bulletproof and your company will grow.

~~~
jordanlee
Thanks, Brad, for the feedback. We addressed many of the bugs people found in
prior releases, but will look into this spreadsheet issue (perhaps you could
describe it in a bit more detail at feedback.collections.me?). As for the
site, please refresh and it'll self-correct, but we're aware of that bug and
are working to make sure it never happens.

~~~
bherms
Just emailed... Will begin reporting bugs to feedback.coll. Thanks for the
hard work.. Look forward to seeing this mature.

------
johnnymonster
I was literally posting photos on my G+ account and linking them to my
facebook and thinking about an app like this when I saw this article. lol

~~~
trafficlight
I was going to ask if you have tried <http://ifttt.com> but it looks like they
don't have G+ as a channel option yet. Regardless, IFTTT is very cool.

------
kposehn
I'm enjoying the new version much more than the original. Much less buggy,
smoother and an overall pleasant experience.

What I like most is a better way for me to use Google Docs. I'm more inclined
to use it over Office simply by virtue of how the app handles things. Well
done :)

------
misiti3780
i love the moving graphics on the site. great work! what is up this though:

© 2012 Collections Labs, Inc. Design and development by 3magine

does that mean you contracted out some of the UI/UX?

~~~
jordanlee
Only the site!

------
loceng
This doesn't violate Facebook's rules?

